# Headmaster Glasses



## QldKev (25/6/08)

Without stealing them, where can I get some Headmaster glasses from?

QldKev


----------



## pokolbinguy (25/6/08)

If you are looking for the average schooner (NSW = 425ml) glasses check out the likes of "The Warehouse" etc. I picked up a box of standard schooner glasses from there for like $12 (i think there was 12 in the box from memory).

Other than that your local hospitality supplier should sell them for cheap.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## Sammus (25/6/08)

Any kitcken or catering supply place. My mate got me a box of 48 of em for me, cost roughly $60.


----------



## Batz (25/6/08)

QldKev said:


> Without stealing them, where can I get some Headmaster glasses from?
> 
> QldKev




Ross's new venture

http://www.pubshop.com.au/Glasses/Glass.htm

Where else...

Batz


----------



## frogman (25/6/08)

Try Reward Supply down on the Gold Coast.

http://www.rewardsupply.com.au/

Got a box 48 of energy glasses same as Headmaster for a great price.

Better still give Ross a tingle.

Keeps the funds within the home brewing community.

FROGMAN.....


----------



## kabooby (25/6/08)

I just asked the local golf club and they sold me 24 new for about $35

Kabooby


----------



## Batz (25/6/08)

kabooby said:


> I just asked the local golf club and they sold me 24 new for about $35
> 
> Kabooby




Hells Bells!
I better ask down the local...could cost you $82.80 elsewhere  

Batz


----------



## Cortez The Killer (26/6/08)

If people in the gong are after glasses - packaging direct on montague st have some 48 glass headmaster boxes for sale pretty cheap

Cheers


----------



## joshuahardie (26/6/08)

Might also be worth trying your LHBS, mine sells them, and at a fairly good price too.


----------



## Barley Belly (26/6/08)

Seen some the other day at a local Kitchen Place for $1.65 each.

They were outta stock, so I grabbed a dozen ARC ones for $1.30 each.


----------



## SJW (26/6/08)

Do many of you guys use headmaster glasses? I hate the bastards, they send the beer flat too quick. Good for pubs as it keeps u drinking. I prefer the std clear bottom glasses. Although I do have a couple of headmaster glasses laying around.


Steve


----------



## sponge (26/6/08)

Cortez The Killer said:


> If people in the gong are after glasses - packaging direct on montague st have some 48 glass headmaster boxes for sale pretty cheap
> 
> Cheers



Hey gino, what sort of prices were they looking at for them?

I know theyre easy enough to... umm.... source h34r: ... from the unibar, but just curious as I wouldn't mind getting the collection up a little bit more.

Cheers, Sponge


----------



## Cortez The Killer (26/6/08)

I can't remember exactly 

But i think it was around $50 for 48

Might be worth a call

Packaging Direct Australia Pty Ltd
58 Montague St North Wollongong NSW 2500
ph: (02) 4226 3030


----------



## tipsy (26/6/08)

SJW said:


> Do many of you guys use headmaster glasses? I hate the bastards, they send the beer flat too quick. Good for pubs as it keeps u drinking. I prefer the std clear bottom glasses. Although I do have a couple of headmaster glasses laying around.
> 
> 
> Steve



They're good when you have both an English ale and a pilsner on tap with one reg.
Set your reg to suit the pils and drink your ale with them


----------



## QldKev (26/6/08)

Thanks for all the replies. Maybe I drink my beer too fast, but its Qld so you need to before it gets hot  

I like a nice lively beer and find when I serve beer in my 1 headmaster I own visitors always look impressed.

I may have to look around a bit, there seems to be quite a price variancy. 

Thanks all

QldKev


----------



## Batz (26/6/08)

QldKev said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Maybe I drink my beer too fast, but its Qld so you need to before it gets hot
> 
> I like a nice lively beer and find when I serve beer in my 1 headmaster I own visitors always look impressed.
> 
> ...



They don't often go flat here either Kev,I don't own a headmaster glass,well perhaps later tonight  

Batz


----------



## wakkatoo (12/8/08)

digging this up after a while but the hospitality supply place across the road from Hinkler Shopping centre has them. Can't remember the name of the place but it's bright green and next to the seafood joint. (this will mean something only to those from bundy!!)

As for price - can't help you, just noticed they were there when I was buying a digital thermometer. Bloke in there was a great help, would be worth a look.


----------



## QldKev (13/8/08)

I still haven't got any glasses, may drop in there on the way home tonight, thanks.

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (6/10/08)

Hi wakkatoo, thanks for referring me to that place. I ended up finally getting there today. At the single rate inc GST $1.56 a schooner ; I'm a happy camper now.

QldKev


----------



## ajbobbi (10/12/08)

does anyone know a store that stocks them in Tasmania (Hobart preferably)?


----------



## Morrie0069 (10/12/08)

AJB, check out the hospitality place at the top (Molle St end) of Liverpool St. They have a whole range of stuff that comes in handy to home brewers!

Cheers,

Morrie


----------



## haysie (4/3/09)

anyone know of a supplier in Melbourne for a box of 285ml headmaster glasses?


----------



## MarkBastard (4/3/09)

Why pay for these glasses when they come for free with each beer you have at the local pub???


----------



## Fents (4/3/09)

no such thing as a free lunch unless the barmans giving you free beer and then your knocking off the glass's


----------



## schooey (4/3/09)

haysie said:


> anyone know of a supplier in Melbourne for a box of 285ml headmaster glasses?



Here..


----------



## canon1ball (4/3/09)

For everyone in the Sydney area, got mine last week from Campbells Cash & Carry: 285 ml, $0.99 ea incl. GST! They sold them in 48 packs, but were happy to sell me a dozen.


----------



## haysie (4/3/09)

schooey said:


> Here..



Thx, Oakleigh store phone doesnt work, Breakwater/Geelong is a Looooooong way from my neck of the woods. Hotel agencies dont list Headmaster among their glassware. Good price of $55 per box from cheflink @ Cairns but postage??


----------



## haysie (4/3/09)

canon1ball said:


> For everyone in the Sydney area, got mine last week from Campbells Cash & Carry: 285 ml, $0.99 ea incl. GST! They sold them in 48 packs, but were happy to sell me a dozen.




Welcome canon1ball, thx for the heads up, just ordered my box of 48 @ 99cents each :super: . Great deal. P/up tomorrow.


----------



## jayse (4/3/09)

SJW said:


> Do many of you guys use headmaster glasses? I hate the bastards, they send the beer flat too quick. Good for pubs as it keeps u drinking. I prefer the std clear bottom glasses. Although I do have a couple of headmaster glasses laying around.
> 
> 
> Steve



I don't like em either, for me soft drinks (and maybe cheap yellow fizzy swill) are the only thing that should have bubbles gushing up, most craft beer should be clear and still. If you need to force a head then theres many many other ways without butchering your beer.

There are different types of head meister glass' or what ever they are called, not sure what company but some irish git bars use the type of nonics which have a few rydges right the way around the sides of the glass. These are intended to capture a little of the foam from each sip leaving the glass with rings of foam when its empty etc. Pretty much standard for a pint of the black stuff in those swill bars with so called irish bits of rubbish hanging from every part of the walls.
Anyway those glass' are the better style, but if this thread is about those glass' that act like there is a pinch of salt in the bottom of the glass then, deary deary me :angry:


----------



## Wolfy (4/3/09)

haysie said:


> anyone know of a supplier in Melbourne for a box of 285ml headmaster glasses?


Did you try Chefs Hat next to the Sth Melb Markets: http://www.chefshat.com.au/
I picked up a range of nice drinking glasses from them a week or so ago.


----------



## haysie (4/3/09)

Wolfy said:


> Did you try Chefs Hat next to the Sth Melb Markets: http://www.chefshat.com.au/
> I picked up a range of nice drinking glasses from them a week or so ago.



No I didnt, thx for the details. I have a couple big birthday bashes coming up and am putting on a few kegs. Glasses ex, Campbells @.99cents are good value and I couldnt give a flying how many get smashed, and that will happen.
Besides, I reckon they are a good glass at that size, yes I reckon beer does get flatter quicker in these, but i dont have scones and jam with my wee 285ml beer, it only lasts so long in the glass


----------



## canon1ball (5/3/09)

haysie said:


> Welcome canon1ball, thx for the heads up, just ordered my box of 48 @ 99cents each :super: . Great deal. P/up tomorrow.



Yepp, I bit the bullet! My first posting after becoming a member over a year ago when I started brewing. Thanks to the different forums and a lot of reading I got all the help from you guys, thanks!
Glad I could help for once.


----------



## pb unleaded (6/3/09)

Thanks Haysie for letting me buy 20 of those beauties of you, haven't broken any yet and its been more than 4 hours.
Headmaster glasses beat my home made scratchies for dead. Great value.

cheers!
arthur


----------



## smollocks (9/3/09)

canon1ball said:


> For everyone in the Sydney area, got mine last week from Campbells Cash & Carry: 285 ml, $0.99 ea incl. GST! They sold them in 48 packs, but were happy to sell me a dozen.



How do you place an order with Campbells? As wholesalers do they sell direct to the public?


----------



## Bribie G (9/3/09)

I found a headmaster schooner in the park over the road, someone having a late night tipple on the way home from the Bribie Pub :icon_drunk: 
Cleaned it up and tried it with my latest Bribie Bitter. It's quite lightly carbed (I keep 2L quaffing bottles which are to my lower fizz taste, and a heap of better fizzed 750ml to take places and ply visitors with)

The beer headed up quite nicely but the etchings didn't seem to force bubbles from what gas was left. I expect they only work with pub beer that is usually overcarbed to buggery anyway.

Piccie of my lower fizz brew yesterday:





*Edit: I'm sure Ross CraftBrewer sells Headmasters but his glassware and hospitality website isn't ready yet. I don't know how they would travel but email him?*


----------



## canon1ball (9/3/09)

smollocks said:


> How do you place an order with Campbells? As wholesalers do they sell direct to the public?



You need to become a member. See below.
I copied the following from their website:

_"To apply for a Campbells Cash and Carry or Campbells Wholesale Distribution membership, you must produce an ABN certificate, a Registration Of Business Name, or documentation as a representative of a non-profit organisation such as a school, sporting and/or social club. You will also be required to produce two forms of personal identification at time of application."
_


----------



## under (9/3/09)

Hmmm. Someone from the gong willing to go halves in a case of 48?


----------



## Bribie G (9/3/09)

I just bought a Headmaster schooner from my LHBS for $3.75. I think the middies (pots up here) were around $2.95.

Is this a reasonable price? I bought it because I found a heady in the park and bought it a twin so when a drinking mate comes round he won't feel left out. Great for serving Aus style brews.

For a good solid glass it struck me as reasonable compared to what you pay at Target etc for a decent beer glass, if you can get one. I went through the entire Morayfield Shopping Centre at one stage and couldn't come up with a decent beer glass in the whole place and they have Big W, KMart, Target, gift shops, tobacconists, Wazzername's kitchen ad nauseam and not a good beer glass among the lot.


----------



## clean brewer (9/3/09)

> I just bought a Headmaster schooner from my LHBS for $3.75. I think the middies (pots up here) were around $2.95.
> 
> Is this a reasonable price? I bought it because I found a heady in the park and bought it a twin so when a drinking mate comes round he won't feel left out. Great for serving Aus style brews.
> 
> For a good solid glass it struck me as reasonable compared to what you pay at Target etc for a decent beer glass, if you can get one. I went through the entire Morayfield Shopping Centre at one stage and couldn't come up with a decent beer glass in the whole place and they have Big W, KMart, Target, gift shops, tobacconists, Wazzername's kitchen ad nauseam and not a good beer glass among the lot.



With the HBS mark-up, that probably is about right, I got mine from my Hospitality Supply Store for $1.75 each, bloody cheap, the ones that arent the Headmaster ones are even cheaper, Ive posted before that you are much better off buying from Hospitality store than Target and the likes.... 

My store has the tall long pilsener glasses, the pints with no handles(like irish pubs serve guiness in), the pints with handles, pots and a whole heap of others..

I bought a nice little DAB Stein(300ml) from the Salvos the other day for $1.50, happy with that and a nice size also...


----------



## Bribie G (9/3/09)

Yes, there's a hospitality store near the Bris showgrounds near where I work but the problem is that by the time I get there in the lunch break it's time to walk back again to the office :lol: I really should get to Fortitude Valley Station half an hour early and go and check them out properly, as the station is about equidistant between my office and beerglass heaven.


----------



## Pollux (9/3/09)

I love the fact that I walk past a big hospitality store on my way home from work, McCarthey's on Parramatta Rd in Annandale is a great spot for glasses.


----------



## Fermented (12/3/09)

BribieG said:


> I just bought a Headmaster schooner from my LHBS for $3.75. I think the middies (pots up here) were around $2.95.
> 
> Is this a reasonable price?


Yes. I got a couple at an LHBS for $5 each. 

The cheapest way to get them, if you don't mind used glassware is to watch out at places like Grays Online when clubs and pubs go out of business. You can usually pick up a job lot of say 80 schooners or mixed middies and schooners for about $20 - $30. The down side is that they're usually pick-up only. Still, there seems to be plenty of hospitality auctions coming up over the past few months and doubtless more to come.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------

